# Keto Nacho Fries



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Had this at a BBQ and loved it. Only thing they did different was use fresh salsa instead of Rotel.

Ingredients:


1 to 2 Large Ripe Avocados
1/2 Bag Pork Rinds
3 Teaspoons Cumin
1/2 Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper
1 Teaspoon Garlic Powder
1/2 Teaspoon Onion Powder
1 Teaspoon Chili Powder
1/2 Cup Shredded Mexican Blend Cheeses or Pepper Jack
1/4 Can RoTel Fire Roasted Diced Tomatoes and Green Chilies
2 TBSP Sour Cream
1 Jalapeno (Sliced)
1 Fresh Green Onion (Sliced)
http://keto-daily.com/keto-avocado-nacho-fries-recipe/


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I love you,lol. These look amazing,thank you


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I use pork rinds for breading quite a bit. Parmesan cheese and pork rinds as a breading can't be beat.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

painterswife said:


> I use pork rinds for breading quite a bit.


Gotta love pork skin


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

painterswife said:


> I use pork rinds for breading quite a bit.


Me too, when I haven't eaten them all


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

When using pork rinds as breading, can you taste the rinds? Or does the Parmesan cover the taste? Not a pork rind fan.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

RideBarefoot said:


> When using pork rinds as breading, can you taste the rinds? Or does the Parmesan cover the taste? Not a pork rind fan.


There is some taste. Garlic and other spices will lessen it if you don't care for the taste. Also letting them dry out helps.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Good idea to let them dry out, thanks!


----------

